# Ingi skillen in Orgrimmar



## Wolkenwolf (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte heute mit meinem kleinen Goblin (lvl12) Ingenieurskunst in Orgrimmar skillen, doch ohne Mount ist das ja fast nicht möglich...

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Schmiede und Amboss etwa 2km entfernt vom Ingi-Lehrer stehen, oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Der Lehrer steht in der
dunklen Gasse und Schmiede und Amboss im Tal der Ehre? Das dauert doch Jahre...

Habt ihr das gleiche Problem?

MfG Wolke


----------



## Crush351 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wolkenwolf schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich wollte heute mit meinem kleinen Goblin (lvl12) Ingenieurskunst in Orgrimmar skillen, doch ohne Mount ist das ja fast nicht möglich...
> 
> ...



Jup, das regt mich auch auf.
Schon wenn ich dran denke, ingi zu skillen, bekomm ich das kotzen-.-
Aber ingi ist toll <3 xD


----------



## Glaus (17. Dezember 2010)

Das ging mir auch gewaltig auf den Keks. Hab alles in der Nähe abgesucht, aber keine Schmiede gefunden.
Am Ende lief es darauf hinaus, dass ich meinen Stein nach UC verlegt hab, da steht die Schmiede direkt hinter dem Lehrer.
Ich weiß nicht, warum Blizzard da nicht einfach ne Schmiede mit in die Hütte gestellt haben. Die sollten eigentlich wissen, dass die als Ingi gebraucht wird.


----------



## Volusenus (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat, sucht man sich welche.



Levelt eben bis ihr 20 seid, dann könnt ihr reiten. (dauert gefühlte 2 Stunden)



Damals, als man erst mit 40 reiten konnte, und alles viel weiter auseinander lag, hat sich auch keiner beschwert. 

Oder zumindest hat es niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Crush351 (18. Dezember 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat, sucht man sich welche.
> 
> Levelt eben bis ihr 20 seid, dann könnt ihr reiten. (dauert gefühlte 2 Stunden)
> 
> ...



Trotz Mount auf 20 bist du immer noch gefühlte 5 Minuten unterwegs, bis man da ist.


----------



## Glaus (18. Dezember 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Damals, als man erst mit 40 reiten konnte, und alles viel weiter auseinander lag, hat sich auch keiner beschwert. .


Im Gegenteil: "Damals" lag die Schmiede direkt um die Ecke und nicht wie heute außerhalb des Gasse, wo nun der Ingi-Lehrer ist. Also viel näher, nämlich nur ein paar Meter weg, was ein paar Sekunden zu Fuß dauerte.

Nun dauert es sogar mit Mount länger, als vor Cata ohne eines.


----------



## Izara (18. Dezember 2010)

*hust* probiers mal in Silbermond  Da musst du dich nicht mal vom Fleck bewegen und kannst sogar in wenigen Schritten (einmal um die Ecke) zum nächsten Briefkasten und einmal um die andere Ecke zum nächsten AH/Bank ^^ Da hab ich meinen Ingi geskillt und werd mir OG niemals antun XD


----------



## Izara (18. Dezember 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst keine Sorgen hat, sucht man sich welche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja.. die einen skillen Berufe, weils lustig ist, Gold auszugeben und die anderen, um diesen tatsächlich (aus Spaß am Spiel und den Effekten) beim Leveln gleich mitzubenutzen


----------



## Alfis (19. Dezember 2010)

Geh einfach in die Goblinslums in Orgrimmar. Da stehen Ingilehrer Amboss und Schmiede ca. 50cm auseinander.


----------



## Salamance (22. Januar 2011)

Am einfachsten gehts in Donnerfels. Auf der unteren Ebene sind Bank, AH und Schmiede/Amboß nur ein paar Meter auseinander.


----------



## Versace83 (22. Januar 2011)

hmm... laut Buffed Datenbank gibt es in Donnerfels keinen Ingenieurslehrer... demnach wird es dort wohl nicht am einfachsten sein


----------

